# CT People



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

how is that for ultimate weirdness 
i prolly went to high school or something same time as u

u have a much cooler car than me though


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2002)

Neil said:


> *how is that for ultimate weirdness
> i prolly went to high school or something same time as u
> 
> u have a much cooler car than me though  *


Alty is great- but its all good- what year did you grad? I just moved here like 3 years ago from East lyme-


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

1996 Maloney high (eastside), moved back here last year after college in georgia

most ppl never even heard of meriden. I'm in stratford right now at work and no one here even knows where meriden is. They keep asking if its some hick town out in teh corner.

Trying to remember where east lyme is, i know i've been there before. 

Gosh havent been to south meriden in while, grandma lives down by platt high but last time i think i was in South side was at a party off johnson hill ages ago 

i think theres a few other ppl on here from ct too


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2002)

very cool I was class of 95- Lyman Memorial out in Lebanon did some time at UCONN and also ECSU- don't know too much about the CT people here but the whole forum seems cool. I am at work in Hartford- your commute stinks as bad as mine except in the other direction..LOL


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

LOL u are sooo true, man 72 miles total but new haven area sucks big time. Good thing is i can take the meritt parkway which isnt as bad as 91 and 95....your drive on the other hand uhhgg i hate hartford driving... u ever drive on that bridge on the merritt by new haven that makes ur car wobble real bad, its the worst!

i dont get out much now with all this work, have u found anything to do in CT?


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2002)

Neil said:


> *LOL u are sooo true, man 72 miles total but new haven area sucks big time. Good thing is i can take the meritt parkway which isnt as bad as 91 and 95....your drive on the other hand uhhgg i hate hartford driving... u ever drive on that bridge on the merritt by new haven that makes ur car wobble real bad, its the worst!
> 
> i dont get out much now with all this work, have u found anything to do in CT? *


I hear ya- I have a group of people that I MT bike with and some other friends that hang out locally- PM me I would be happy to share that with you before we turn Rubens Thread into some seriously off topic!


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2002)

Whooo now we have our own thread thanks Ruben


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Wasn't Ruben, twas me


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

LOL nice a CT ppl thread!! how much does this rock


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2002)

stealthb14 said:


> *Wasn't Ruben, twas me  *


Ut oh a thousand pardons sir- I will NEVER make that mistake again- 
it appears we are all ALONE Neil what ever shall we do? Anyone WISH they were in CT???


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

perhaps we should have narrowed it to Meriden People 
I think JayL is from Groton and theres some chica wtih a maxima in newington and antoher guy in new britain. Not sure though. 

I can honestly say i've never heard anyone wish they where in CT...


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2002)

BUMP^^ anyone else from CT?


----------



## kingchakazulu (Dec 20, 2002)

Come to paul's clutch "boston" and race you little #$%&* and stop talking child's play.
Email me for details


----------



## kingchakazulu (Dec 20, 2002)

Oh yeah, i also lived in Lebanon, Willie, Norwich, and Hartford. I'v raced too many rice boys. 

Press your luck if your feeling lucky duck.


----------



## IndecisionKills (Apr 29, 2002)

King watch the language please. I edited it this time...next time you get bounced. I am sure you can get the point across w/o the language.


----------



## 97 Black SER (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm from CT too and I know where meriden is. I actually live in Berlin, right next door.


----------



## dave_f (Dec 11, 2002)

I work in Meriden

-dave


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

CT here


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

dave_f said:


> *I work in Meriden
> 
> -dave *


Wow no kiddin...gee Meriden is a popular place. Whereabouts in meriden if u dont mind askin?




> I'm from CT too and I know where meriden is. I actually live in Berlin, right next door.


I think i remember you from the old b15 boards. Used to do the berlin strip thing when I was in high school then just too many cops at all the places.


----------



## dave_f (Dec 11, 2002)

I work at TI automotive (Walbro), its on North Colony Street. It's only 1 mile from the turnpike. I have never been cruising on the pike, though I hear its a pretty popular place.
-dave


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

Wow im one street over from N. Colony. Walbro is that big building across from that bar and near the train tracks right?

Funny I used to cruise the pike when I didnt have a car with friends then when I got a car I just stopped, guess just too busy or just got sick of it all after a few years.


----------



## dave_f (Dec 11, 2002)

yep, thats the one
small world huh?
-dave


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2003)

I have been sleeping *yawn* nice to meet you all.- Neil whats up with the car? Also be on the listen out for me... lol


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

Sleeping at work again?? Naughty Jenn 

Eh the car is being fixed, they just have to do some more painting now and other crap. Luckily the insurance did the estimate at $3900, right below the $4200 value of the car! I'm keepin her one more year then buying something new.

What you been up to? This little meriden community is funny eh


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2003)

i am from east haven ct


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

sweet another CT person. Is east haven near north haven?


----------



## RockyB (May 3, 2002)

Hey, I live in Hartford. FYI, I live at the border of a hartford and wethersfield and less than a minute away from the begining of the berlin turnpike.


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

cool man, had no clue wethersfield is so close to berlin tpk. Havent been up that far in the berlin tpk in ages!


----------



## Oasis (Jan 24, 2003)

Hey what do you guys say we have a little mini meet thingy get together once it stops snowing and warms up enough so I can wash my car... up at the pike- do like D&D one evening or something? Anyone anyone?


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

When ?Where?
Sounds good to me.


----------



## Oasis (Jan 24, 2003)

Once it hits 45 or so for like 2 days in a row...I will be out on Long Island and down in VA until about end of April and then I have plans to be back in South Eastern CT YEAH- East Lyme/ Waterford- so we can cruise up together your from Groton Jay?


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

Yes I'm from Groton but I'm thinking to move to Waterford or New London


----------



## Oasis (Jan 24, 2003)

Anyone still up for working a small meet in the area CT either down by Jay or up here by turnpike in late April or early May?


----------

